# Clydsdale Baggy Shorts



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

WHo makes baggy shorts for clydes? Anybody? 

38-42 waist?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Aerotech


----------



## epic510 (Dec 15, 2011)

38 waist here. I have both Fox and Specialized in XL. Both fit nice.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I wear these Cruiseliner DeLuxe - Pants - Nzo Products under just a normal pair of baggy shorts.


----------



## Qanuk (Jan 23, 2006)

I go with Boure bibs, under a pair of Columbia stretch fabric baggies... works perfectly well.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I wear Fox Ranger as well as Fox Altitude, and they are awesome shorts. Removable liner, good pockets, and they fit me at 6'2 and 235.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

I've got a couple from Performance Bike -- their brand -- that fit well if you order a size larger than you might wear in U.S.-made gym shorts.


----------



## Live2Cycle87 (Feb 20, 2011)

fox sargents but after 2 years the pocket magnets pulled through the threading Nice removable chamois too But dont wash them with chamois attached or it will rip the loops


----------



## ssiegrist (Jun 22, 2011)

+1 on Fox Sergeant. Worn 2-3 times a week for a year with no issues. Very comfortable.


----------



## Live2Cycle87 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm still wearing my size 34 even though I'm a 38 now lol Yay for extended waistband! Those buttons are strong as hell


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

+1 for aerotech designs shorts if you're a clydesdale (40" + waist). BUT, they definitely run SMALL. Get one size up from your usual size. Don't believe the generous measurements they give in their descriptions. I've had to exchange two pair. Learned my lesson.


----------



## Aquayonex (Feb 26, 2012)

Live2Cycle87 said:


> I'm still wearing my size 34 even though I'm a 38 now lol Yay for extended waistband! Those buttons are strong as hell


haha ^^^ best post all night.


----------



## Jamis63 (Aug 18, 2009)

peal izumi has a couple nice pairs


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Ponderosa Hoss.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 42" waist and wear North Face XXL mountain bike shorts. I like them a lot. Before these I used to wear REI's brand, Novara in XXL. The REI brand is a bit more affordable.


----------



## Jfdawson (Feb 15, 2012)

ZOIC Black Market Shorts are nice...the include an adjustable belt/strap to adjust the waist.

Amazon.com: Zoic Men's Black Market Bike Shorts with RPL Liner: Sports & Outdoors

XXL = 40 inch waist.. ( and they have a XXXL size ).


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Fox Sergeants or Ranger. They do run a little small sizing wise, but I really like the Fox stuff...


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

check out the north face shorts. There are a couple different kinds but DAMN they fit huge. I'm a 36ish waist and the xl falls off me. The large needs a belt or it would fall off me. The medium almost fits, kinda crazy.

comfiest baggy I've ever worn, and I've worn most of the stuff in this thread.


----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)

these guy's LOVE2PEDAL Bicycle Shorts and Cycling Jerseys from Primal, Falconi, they have falconi shorts i love them i used them from waste 36 alll the wayup to 46 hahah and now back down to 38 and the fit well all the way through


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

I alternate between the Aerotech shorts (which I love) and a pair of work out shorts over a Love2Pedal falconi bib. The Aerotech shorts do run a bit small and I think they are a little too tight on the thighs, but the adjusters at the waist are awesome.

The bibs are nice but I find that if I'm doing a trail that requires lots of dismounting and starting and stopping, that penis management becomes an issue inside the bibs. Weiner always seems to be in the wrong position once seated with the bibs on. I believe this is 'cause the falconi bib pad rises higher in the front......?


----------



## Durzil (Apr 5, 2012)

trmn8er said:


> I wear Fox Ranger as well as Fox Altitude, and they are awesome shorts. Removable liner, good pockets, and they fit me at 6'2 and 235.


I"m looking at buying some Fox Altitude Shorts but am unsure on the sizing. I wear 36" Levi 569 jeans and they are really loose. I can put on my old 34" 569's but they fit snugly (I like the looser feel) Would I want to buy 36" Fox shorts? Any recommendation on what size pants you have vs Fox shorts? How have they lasted? I've seen mixed reviews on there durability but I like how they are cut and feel that I would be comfortable in them. Anyone feel free to weigh in.


----------



## MP87 (Mar 23, 2012)

Durzil said:


> I"m looking at buying some Fox Altitude Shorts but am unsure on the sizing. I wear 36" Levi 569 jeans and they are really loose. I can put on my old 34" 569's but they fit snugly (I like the looser feel) Would I want to buy 36" Fox shorts? Any recommendation on what size pants you have vs Fox shorts? How have they lasted? I've seen mixed reviews on there durability but I like how they are cut and feel that I would be comfortable in them. Anyone feel free to weigh in.


I find some fox shorts fit big (maybe in case of armor?) while some don't. In particular my fox rangers and Sargents fit a bit big, while the fox high voltage shorts fit perfect. I wear size 38 pants, and bought size 38 shorts. The Sargent has a belt loop which I plan on using. The velcro elastic band helps too. I'm a bit dissapointed in the rangers as I find I am always checking to make sure I'm not dealing crack. I think this is because the rangers chamois is attached to the outer shorts and can pull the outer shorts down a bit, especially because the outer doesn't fit snug. I still wear them, but whenever I come to a stop I make sure I hike them up. The sargents and high voltage shorts are great. Their removable chamois has been good so far.

So, in my opinion, stay away from rangers because of the attached chamois, maybe do a size smaller in the Sargents (which are great shorts) or your regular size if you are looking for a loose fit, and high voltage are great with my regular size. If you are in Canada checkout aurora action sports. Free shipping over $150 I think.

Can't comment on durability as I've had them for about a month. Worn each pair 4-5 times. So far so good.

And sorry I don't have any experience with the fox altitude shorts.


----------



## Durzil (Apr 5, 2012)

Cool I found some Fox Altitude shorts for 50% off with free shipping and a good return policy. I had looked at Aerotech as well but liked the look of how the Fox were cut better. I just am worried about fit and durability. Thanks for all the help posted in this thread.

EDIT: Ordered Fox Sergeant shorts in 34 tonight hope they fit! Along with some Fox Digit Gloves.


----------



## MFHULK (Mar 7, 2012)

I live in the south and it can get pretty hot. So, which shorts are more breathable? Sergeant or altitude?


----------



## BungSolo (Jan 19, 2012)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Aerotech


oooh. i need a pair of these. im wearing some cheapo padded spandex things under a pair of swimtrunks and its not working well


----------



## Durzil (Apr 5, 2012)

MFHULK said:


> I live in the south and it can get pretty hot. So, which shorts are more breathable? Sergeant or altitude?


I've not used both but it looked on paper Altitude. I went Sergeant for the pockets and slightly longer inseam. Hopefully they fit.


----------



## MP87 (Mar 23, 2012)

MFHULK said:


> I live in the south and it can get pretty hot. So, which shorts are more breathable? Sergeant or altitude?


I don't have the Altitude shorts, but my Sergeants have cargo pockets, belt loops, and end just below the knee when standing off the bike. Consequently, there is quite a bit of fabric to them. As mentioned above they fit a bit big on me (size 38 pants, got the size 38 shorts). Not sure how they compare to the Altitudes.

Fox High Voltage shorts have vents on the front that unzip.

Durzil: Good luck with the sergeants. I really like mine. Better than basketball shorts or swimming trunks!!


----------



## IDysterDimma (Sep 30, 2010)

OP check out some Altura stuff, really loving the Summits I got a little while back.


----------



## MFHULK (Mar 7, 2012)

awesome, thanks!


----------

